# Another semi-homebrew GPS mount (Garmin eTrex)



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Given the wealth of ideas I constantly find on MTBR, I thought I'd share a little of mine.

Tested it yesterday, seems to hold up fairly well, though I have yet to hit anything too rough. If it fails, I'll probably spring for Garmin's normal handlebar mount.

I used to have the windshield mount for my GPS, but lost a few pieces to it and eventually threw it in the "spares" drawer. After seeing several other homebrew mounts, I thought this might work.

Simple mounting - zipties to the stem, with some padding to allow for a little bit of flex.










With the GPS attached:










I thought about using the RAM mount I have on the motorcycle, but safety concerns when crashing and the need to constantly remove it from either bike when I need it on the other made me look for some other solution.

If it breaks, or ends up being too flimsy, I'll report back saying so. For now it seems to be working.

I bought the eTrex in 2003 and have yet to destroy it. Very durable, does the basics quite well, and is still sold and supported. Only wish it was a bit more sensitive to satellites.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks pretty solid. Very nice.

Only other thing I would do is stick a lanyard on that thing and "attach" it to the stem/bike just in case it comes free...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nathan Cloud said:


> Looks pretty solid. Very nice.
> 
> Only other thing I would do is stick a lanyard on that thing and "attach" it to the stem/bike just in case it comes free...


Yep, definitely want a 'leash' on that thing in case it breaks off. I use my lanyard religiously, and it kept my $500 GPS (at the time, $300 now) from floating over the falls on the Youghiogheny River when I capsized my canoe in some rapids.


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Good advice, thanks!

Worse case I thought I'd put something around it to keep it from vibrating too much. Next ride should tell me how good it will be.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice mount. I've used Garmin's bike mount for my E-trex, and it seemed to work fine, as far as the mount goes. But the E-trex kept shutting itself off. Everything seemed fine when I turned it back on. Batteries were OK, too. I thought maybe it couldn't take the vibration, so I stopped using it on my bike. I never got good data anyway, because it kept shutting off, and I'd often lose signal under the foliage.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

tduro said:


> Nice mount. I've used Garmin's bike mount for my E-trex, and it seemed to work fine, as far as the mount goes. But the E-trex kept shutting itself off. Everything seemed fine when I turned it back on. Batteries were OK, too. I thought maybe it couldn't take the vibration, so I stopped using it on my bike. I never got good data anyway, because it kept shutting off, and I'd often lose signal under the foliage.


I had the same problem. I'm on my 3rd warrantied etrex vista cx for this problem (if your's is under warranty, send it back to Garmin).

The etrex has battery contacts that rub on pads on the circuit board. Vibration ruins the contacts. It's a bad design. Put your etrex in a Camelbak and don't use the handlebar mount; it will just ruin your etrex. I'm actually quite disappointed in that I can't effectively use my etrex on my bike, which is why I purchased it in the first place. I should have bought an Edge 305.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure I can't get any warranty work done. I won the e-trex several years ago at a GIS convention (and so I have no right to complain). And I don't wear a hydration pack; I wear a fanny pack instead. I think I can rig up a belt clip type mount (w/ lanyard attachment, of course). I'll give it a try!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I had the same problem with two E-trex series (Venture and Legend), it was solved with just some micropore tape on the corners of the battery cover to make it more "stable".
I'm using now the Vista HCx without any problem on the handlebar mount with the same cover and the screw adapter and I've through real rough terrain with it.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> I had the same problem with two E-trex series (Venture and Legend), it was solved with just some micropore tape on the corners of the battery cover to make it more "stable".
> I'm using now the Vista HCx without any problem on the handlebar mount with the same cover and the screw adapter and I've through real rough terrain with it.


I tried shimming the batteries and cover. It didn't work. The batteries are already in there very tight anyway.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, the batteries do seem pretty tight already. The contacts on one end are the typical springy things. It's hard to imagine they lose contact with vibration. Still, I'll try the suggestion (tomorrow, if the weather holds), and report back. Maybe I can find some other places to add some shock-dampening material as well.


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe I've been lucky, but when the GPS is on the motorcycle, it has yet to shut off (knock on wood). I've done enough gravel and rough dirt that it should have vibrated enough to experience the same issue. Still, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

*Update*

Well, it didn't work as well as I'd hoped. Not well at all...

Within the first 200 feet of the trail head, it shook loose and the whole unit slid forward enough that the rear zip tie become ineffective at holding it in place. So, I guess I'll be ordering the Garmin handlebar mount.

The only thing I worry about with the handlebar mount is making sure it doesn't break too easily if I go down. Which I did TWICE yesterday. :madman:

Oh well, that's the fun of it, right?!?


----------



## grnd93 (Apr 16, 2008)

Right now I use a thick rubberband to secure it to the handlebars. The concave portion on the back of the unit helps hold it in place. I have an extra battery cover and an old headlamp or reflector mount that I think I'm going to try to use to make a handlebar mount.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

grnd93 said:


> Right now I use a thick rubberband to secure it to the handlebars. The concave portion on the back of the unit helps hold it in place. I have an extra battery cover and an old headlamp or reflector mount that I think I'm going to try to use to make a handlebar mount.


This post inspired me to make a stem mount for my Magellan eXplorist. I used an old tailight mount and some odds and ends of hardware, including rubber bands from old inner tubes. Works absolutely slick so far.

Pics at the blog site linked below.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing that (cool blog too).

Although my mount failed, the other failure I experienced is the poor sensitivity of the eTrex Legend. As soon as we got even close to the woods, I lost the signal. Then it shook loose... :eekster: 

Probably the eTrex Legend HCX or the GPSMAP 60CX.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

HikerGPS said:


> Nice job! Thanks for sharing that (cool blog too).
> 
> Although my mount failed, the other failure I experienced is the poor sensitivity of the eTrex Legend. As soon as we got even close to the woods, I lost the signal. Then it shook loose... :eekster:
> 
> Probably the eTrex Legend HCX or the GPSMAP 60CX.


So far, I have been very impressed with the signal gathering ability of the eXplorist. I rode under the cover of some Oaks this weekend and I never saw it lose signal completely, although accuracy was decreased a bit.

Where I ride, it is pretty much wide open skies 90% of the time.


----------



## 71 10-7 (Nov 8, 2004)

I use the Garmin stretch holster for my etrex. I zip-tie/velcro the holster to my stem. This works great and I have never thrown the gps. I used on a full Kokopelli trail last year, worked great. I think the holster runs about 20 bucks.

Edit: I use a piece of pipe insulation between the stem and holster to help with shock and stability.


----------



## lytleric (May 4, 2006)

*Fix for shut-off*



tduro said:


> Nice mount. I've used Garmin's bike mount for my E-trex, and it seemed to work fine, as far as the mount goes. But the E-trex kept shutting itself off. Everything seemed fine when I turned it back on. Batteries were OK, too. I thought maybe it couldn't take the vibration, so I stopped using it on my bike. I never got good data anyway, because it kept shutting off, and I'd often lose signal under the foliage.


This is a known issue. If you do some google searching you should be able to fnd the solution, but here's the gist of it:

The vibration of the handlebars causes the batteries to momentarily lose contact with the battery contacts. The fix is to slip a small piece of rubber (cut a piece of a rubber band) behind the folded-over battery contact, between the folds of the metal (not the coiled spring side). This will absorb some of the vibration that causes the battery to lose contact and will hold the contact more firmly against the battery. Makes it a little tougher to get the battery in, but that is only because you are now compressing the piece of rubber.

I had the same problem with my eTrex Legend, and this is eliminated the issue. I'll try to take some pictures later and post so you can see what I did.


----------



## grnd93 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well the rubber band to the handlebar trick failed on me today. Looks like I'll have to get off my but and make my handlebar mount.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

I use the Garmin mount and have for a number of years. My 1st GPS was for ever shutting off , I tried everything, different mounts, shimming the tabs for the battery with no luck. I was almost glad when I forgot it on top of the car and watched it hit the pavement in the rear view mirror going 50. My newer Legend HCX has none of the problems of the older machine and it has a color screen as well. I have put 1256 miles on my bike with the new GPS and it has never failed once.


----------

